# How much will your wedding cost??



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry if this comes across as nosey but I really can't wait to marry my OH and we want to get married in a few years time :) 

but I keep reading everywhere that the average cost of a wedding is something like 30,000 pounds! :dohh: If this is the case then me and OH will never be getting married :haha: I know a wedding can cost as much as you want it to but I still want a nice wedding. We're saving but, with having other things to save for, our budget will probably be something like 6,000. Will we still be able to have a half-decent wedding? I don't want anything extravagant with lots of guests or anything. How much is your budget? Thanks  xx


----------



## Beccaboop

Ours was about £8000! And that was quite expensive £30,000 is ridiculous!! I know people that have got married for less than £2000 but I think average is between £5000 and £10,000


----------



## Kiki1993

We are trying to stick to 4000 but its so tricky because our wedding is in december honeymoons are expensive because any sunny destinations are faraway honeymoons which are seriously expensive... for the wedding itself we are sticking to £3000 and the £1000 is for honeymoon so no idea how we will do this yet, possibly have a uk honeymoon followed by a late honeymoon in summer? not sure yet tho x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ours is going to be about 5000, maybe 6 tops. Cant see it being anymore than that xx


----------



## cupcakekate

we're gone for about 3grand but it'll probs be about 4grand in the end, it's easier to find wedding bargains than you think xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

£100.....!!! I bloody wish!!

As as possible, no honeymoon for us. spending 1k is too much, half stuff just aint worth the money they ask.


----------



## 08marchbean

we are looking around at the for Feb 2012 and its so expensive. one venue we like is 3500 for an all inclusive deal for 50 guests but thats not including the ceremony, dress suits flowers photogrpaher, makeup favours the list is endless! And apparently that is cheap! we cant find a venue for less than 3000 that includes a meal. :wacko: so i think we are goung to try for a budget of about 4000 but i cant see it happening!


----------



## cupcakekate

08marchbean said:


> we are looking around at the for Feb 2012 and its so expensive. one venue we like is 3500 for an all inclusive deal for 50 guests but thats not including the ceremony, dress suits flowers photogrpaher, makeup favours the list is endless! And apparently that is cheap! we cant find a venue for less than 3000 that includes a meal. :wacko: so i think we are goung to try for a budget of about 4000 but i cant see it happening!

hi hun keep a look out for little hotels that you wouldn't expect to do big functions, our reception is at one and is only £18 a head for 3 course meal- i didn't even know they did them and from the outside it looks too small to have anything like that! :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

We tried to make things a bit cheaper bu combining a holiday, wedding and honeymoon but it's still coming to £13500 to do what we want to do.

About 4k of that is the party after we get back so we could have done that much cheaper as the buffet is £17.50 per head with 120 guests and our dj and singer is £875.

The actual wedding is on a cruise at £2500 each, the photo package is £1000 as well. 

Shop around and you can do it for whatever you can afford if you are happy to cut back on things. I now someone who had a wedding reception and meal but then didn't have an evening reception, just had drinks in the conservatory of the hotel they had the wedding meal in.


----------



## xkirstyx

about 3grand x


----------



## Hayley90

around 15k :( 

that was for the UK version of what we wanted. excl honeymoon. 

So we are going abroad instead. Same cost, but less hassle, less unwanted guests and a weddingmoon - honeymoon included! x


----------



## 08marchbean

cupcakekate said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> we are looking around at the for Feb 2012 and its so expensive. one venue we like is 3500 for an all inclusive deal for 50 guests but thats not including the ceremony, dress suits flowers photogrpaher, makeup favours the list is endless! And apparently that is cheap! we cant find a venue for less than 3000 that includes a meal. :wacko: so i think we are goung to try for a budget of about 4000 but i cant see it happening!
> 
> hi hun keep a look out for little hotels that you wouldn't expect to do big functions, our reception is at one and is only £18 a head for 3 course meal- i didn't even know they did them and from the outside it looks too small to have anything like that! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!I'll try this. only thing is i didnt really want to get married in the registry office but i think to be able to afford Feb i think we will have to. As all the venues that can hold the ceremony and the reception are too expensive :(


----------



## chelseaharvey

We booked out wedding 4 weeks ago..

I did a spreadsheet of everything that we wanted to include & it came in at £24,000 **GULP** I think we can do it for £14,000 not including a honeymoon

This is what we have budgeted for & now we need to save like mad for the next 9 months to pay for the whole thing


----------



## cupcakekate

08marchbean said:


> cupcakekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> we are looking around at the for Feb 2012 and its so expensive. one venue we like is 3500 for an all inclusive deal for 50 guests but thats not including the ceremony, dress suits flowers photogrpaher, makeup favours the list is endless! And apparently that is cheap! we cant find a venue for less than 3000 that includes a meal. :wacko: so i think we are goung to try for a budget of about 4000 but i cant see it happening!
> 
> hi hun keep a look out for little hotels that you wouldn't expect to do big functions, our reception is at one and is only £18 a head for 3 course meal- i didn't even know they did them and from the outside it looks too small to have anything like that! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!I'll try this. only thing is i didnt really want to get married in the registry office but i think to be able to afford Feb i think we will have to. As all the venues that can hold the ceremony and the reception are too expensive :(Click to expand...

we're doing the whole reg office thing and its cut costs down loads, it cost £62 to do our notices of marriage and then itll be £43.50 on the day- i know it's not everyones cup of tea but i'm not religious and not bothered about having a church wedding.. saving money this way has meant we've been able to spend money on other things.. like sweetie buffet yum yum :cloud9:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I am from Australia so things are a bit different over there. We budgeted on a $15000 wedding (approx £9500) things got a little carried away and we ended up spending $35000AU (approx £22200) that included honeymoon to Thailand for 3 and a half weeks. We had an absoloute MAGICAL day on the beach at the Sunshine Coast. IT was everything i wanted plus more. YOU really need to set a budget and try your hardest to work to that... alot of the things i budgeted for was right to my budget but its all the little things that you dont consider that end up making it so much more. Your main things are easy to budget for but just think about the little details that dont pop up straight away. also if i can give you any advice enhjoy the ride its an amazing journey so enjoy every minute. also on your magical wedding day take a minute with your new hubby and stand back and just watch your friends and family take it all in and hold your new husbands hand s and enjoy the moment there and tehn... it so amazing to look upon all your family and friends and smile best feelling ever.. good luck ladies


----------



## toffee87

£8500-ish for us and honeymoon is £3100. Our wedding would be a lot more expensive if it was on a fri/sat. We've made it a Thursday, saved thousands!


----------



## Reno

If you dont want to get married in the registy office, check your local council for approved places to get married! You'll need to double check and confirm that there is a registrar available on your day first!

We got married in a castle...it has a room that seats 60 guests but since it is owned by the local council it was only £140 for 4 hours! Was absolutely beautiful and had loads of time after the ceremony for photos!

The total cost was £1500 (not including honeymoon!) and we planned the whole thing in 3 months!!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Around $10,000.


----------



## numb3rthree

Our budget was 5k so far i would say we have spent 7.5k that could easily hve goje to about 10k if ivhad got everything i wanted! 

Weare not going on honeymoon till feb x


----------



## 08marchbean

Reno said:


> If you dont want to get married in the registy office, check your local council for approved places to get married! You'll need to double check and confirm that there is a registrar available on your day first!
> 
> We got married in a castle...it has a room that seats 60 guests but since it is owned by the local council it was only £140 for 4 hours! Was absolutely beautiful and had loads of time after the ceremony for photos!
> 
> The total cost was £1500 (not including honeymoon!) and we planned the whole thing in 3 months!!

That sounds so good! Im off to check my council website! thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

We said we wouldn't go above £15,000 but we are having our wedding in another country (Ireland)

We are getting married in a castle though with 250 (guest list is more atm but we will cut it down to 250) 

xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

We are spending around 10-15k


----------



## emzky90

My wedding day is coming to around £5-600 yes hundred =] so proud. Really don't want to spend thousands on one day! And the only thing we're not going to have is a sit down meal which neither of us are bothered about.


----------



## Charlotte-j

I over estimated, and the max total is £7000


----------



## baby.love

We think it will come in at around 3k for our Gretna wedding x


----------



## Kay_Baby

We spent just over £13k on a huge wedding 85 people for a sit down diiner and another 50 for the evening. 

I wanted to get married quietly abroad just the two of us but my husband insisted we got married at home so I insisted on the full huge wedding.

We orignally budgted 16k but did a lot of things ourslevs and hunted out for deals.


----------



## jms895

About £11k inc a honeymoon of a lifetime and £1.5k for rings x


----------



## leash27

Ours started out at 10k, then crept to 12k but thats not including honeymoon which is 2.5k so all together we are heading for about 14-15k. If I am honest, sometimes I feel guilty that we are spending so much money one just one day but I think I would regret it if I did it any other way. We are fortunate that my parents have paid for the honeymoon and FIL has been very generous and helped us out too but the majority of it we have paid ourselves.

30k is ridiculous and I would never spend that much but I can understand how budgets get out of control - things just seem to spiral lol.

x


----------



## dani_tinks

Errr ive just worked ours out with just the venue, registrar and caterers (with cutlery etc) its like 9623.77.... thats without rings, a loo, band and photographer. I think were looking between 10-14k. Stupidly expensive!


----------



## amjon

Ours will be around $3,500 for about 50 people.


----------



## katherinegrey

Ours will be around 8500 for 40 day guests and 90 evening guests x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

7500 max for 60 day n 80 night thats everything


----------



## Babydreams321

we've saved £16,000 for our big day..we're having 80 people sit down & a further 80 for the evenng.... thats the venue, rings, dresses, food, champagne, photographer, flowers etc etc etc... 

part of me does feel guilty for spending that much BUT its saved money, we wont be in debt, we have no debt... we have our own place etc so why not!! It'll be everything ive dreamed of & more hopefully :0) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumandco

Ours will be roughly £7000


----------



## Lisa84

Ours is coming in at £16K so far without the honeymoon and that will be for 70-75 during the day and around £120 at night.

We are lucky that mine and David's parents are putting in £5k each so it's not breaking our bank. Like the others have said i do feel guilty at spending soo much on a wedding but i'm not a girly girl and the only thing i really dreamt about when i was little was a perfect wedding. Plus i think the reason both sets of parents are soo willing to help out is because they are aware of the struggles we are have TTC xxx


----------



## babymuffin

£7000 total wedding on a budget but with honeymoon to vegas included :thumbup:

bm xx


----------



## dizzy65

we are shooting for $10,000(canadian $) so far we are doing really well!


----------

